# WinCC Redundantes System



## bn666 (1 Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich baue gerade ein redundantes WinCC 7.0 System auf. Zwei Server die redundant arbeiten und zusätzlich noch zwei Clients als Beobachtungsstationen. Die Einrichtung des redundanten Server Systems hat erstklassig funktioniert. Nun hänge ich aber beim Einrichten der Clients. Wenn ich im WinCC Explorer des Clients das Server Projekt starte, kann ich dieses auf meinem Client bedienen und beobachten. Erfolgt aber der Ausfall eines Server-Systems schalten die Clients nicht um, obwohl der zweite Server weiterhin aktiv ist und die Arbeit des ersten übernommen hat.
In der WinCC Hilfe habe ich nachgelesen, das man auf dem Client ein Projekt anlegen muss und dann die Server Packages installieren muss. Dabei kann man dann das bevorzugte System auswählen. Leider gibt mir der WinCC Explorer des Clients aber gar nicht die Möglichkeit ein neues Projekt anzulegen. Die Clients haben nur eine RT-Lizenz. Vielleicht hatte jemand schon mal das gleiche Problem und konnte es erfolgreich umsetzten.

Viele Grüße

Björn


----------



## hmiverbieger (1 Juli 2009)

Hallo bn666!

Clients benötigen kein eigenes Projekt! Nur wenn die Clients eigene, von den Servern unabhängige Funktionen übernehmen sollen, dann macht ein eigenes Projekt Sinn.

Nur so nebenbei: 
Unabhängig davon solltest du mit der "RT" Lizenz auch projektieren können,  man sollte nur bei der Installation auch die "RC" Installation durchführen, unabhängig davon, ob man eine Lizenz hat oder nicht. Geht dann aber nur für eine bestimmte Zeit, zwischendurch verlangt WinCC einen Neustart.

Zu deinem Problem:
Du musst im Serverprojekt alle später benötigten Clients anlegen. Dort kann auch eingestellt werden, ob ein bestimmter Server als Vorzugsserver gewünscht wird. Nachdem dort alle Clients projektiert worden sind, dass Projekt auf dem Redundanzpartner laden. Serverpackage erzeugen lassen. Und nun können die Clients "angehängt" werden. Am einfachsten geht das über die Simatic Shell (im Windows Explorer). Dort werden dir alle WinCC Projekte lokal und eben auch im Netzwerk angezeigt, sofern du alle Netzwerkkonfigurationen richtig vorgenommen hast. Das Serverprojekt auswählen und verbinden. Tadaaaa. Sollte so funktionieren.

Gruß Peter


----------



## bn666 (2 Juli 2009)

Hallo Peter,

erstmal herzlichen Dank das Du dir die Mühe gemacht hast auf mein Problem zu antworten. 
An dieser Stelle war ich gestern auch schon, hab mich dann aber von der WinCC Hilfe beirren lassen und für die Clients ein eigenes Projekt angelegt.
Mein Problem bleibt bei beiden Varianten aber das gleiche. 

Wenn beide Server laufen, kann ich mit den Clients das gesamte Projekt steuern. Fällt aber der Hauptserver aus, schaltet das System auf den Redundanzpartner um. Die Clients lassen sich aber nicht mehr bedienen. Die kommen erst wieder zurück, wenn ich den Hauptserver mit dem Netz verbinde und das System sich wieder auf diesen umgeschaltet hat.

Ich habe für keinen der Clients einen Vorzugsserver angelegt, wobei das für die Umschaltung ja unrelevant sein sollte. Die Netzwerkverbindung des Systems funktioniert und ich kann über die Simatic Shell auf alle Teilnehmer zugreifen.

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe im Voraus.

Viele Grüße

Björn


----------



## hmiverbieger (2 Juli 2009)

Moin!

Dann scheinst du alles richtig gemacht zu haben. Steckt dann wahrscheinlich im Detail das Problem...

Hast du denn sichergestellt, dass du das Serverpackage auf beide Server gleichgehalten hast?

Haben beide Server eine eigene Prozessanschaltung?

Hast du mal versucht, einem Server die Anschaltung wegzunehmen und beobachtet, ob dann der andere Server übernimmt, ohne auf die Clients zu achten?

Welche Betriebssysteme verwendest du?
->Server ->Windows 2003 Server R2 und Client->Windows XP?

Falls das alles okay sein sollte, vielleicht mal den Support bemühen


----------



## bn666 (2 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ehrlich gesagt hab ich nun keine Ahnung mehr. Was meinst Du mir der Proßessanschaltung (Anbindung an S7?) Derzeitig stehen die Rechner hier im Büro und ich wollte das gesamte Szenario mal durchprobieren. 
Hab am Morgen noch was rum probiert, da nach dem Duplizieren des Projektes auf den zweiten Server, in der "Konfiguration" der Serverdata nur dieser als Physikalischer Name auftauchte und der Masterserver gar nicht. Hab es nun aber soweit kaputt gefummelt das beim Erstellen des Packages auf dem Hauptserver gar keine Serverdaten mehr eingetragen werden. Vielleicht eine Idee wie ich dort wieder herauskomme?
Ich hab dazu mal ein Bild angehangen.
Die Server laufen mit Windows 2003 und die Clients mit Vista.

Vielen Dank, Björn


----------



## MKP (2 Juli 2009)

Welche Versionen und Editionen der Betriebssysteme verwendest du auf den Servern und den Clients?


----------



## bn666 (2 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

auf den Servern läuft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition Service Pack 2, auf den Clients läuft Windows Vista Business Service Pack 1.
Das System wurde so von Siemens zusammengestellt.

Viele Dank, Björn


----------



## hmiverbieger (2 Juli 2009)

Prozessanschaltung, damit meine ich die Verbindung zwischen PLS Rechner und dem Anlagenbus, also z.B.  SPS S7.

Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, ob es eine Rolle spielt, wenn auf den redundanten Rechnern unterschiedliche Prozessanschaltungen verwendet werden. Sollte es bei dir der Fall sein, dann müsstest du nach dem duplizieren des Projektes auf den Redundanzpartner ggf. die Verbindung im Treiber anpassen. Ist nur so eine Idee. Könnte ja sein, dass im Vorzugsserver z.B. ein CP1613 steckt und im Partnerserver nur ne normale Netzwerkkarte.*ACK*

Außerdem müssen beide Server über eine direkte Verbindung untereinander verfügen. Siemens gibt da zwei Möglichkeiten vor. Entweder serielle Kopplung oder über eine zweite Netzwerkkarte. Beide Karten mit einem Crossoverkabel verbinden. Ich bin auch hier nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine, die Art der Verbindung muss projektiert werden. Ich würde sogar sagen, wenn diese Verbindung fehlt, dann könnte schon hier dein Problem begründet sein. WinCC benötigt diese Verbindung auch, um das umschalten der Clients auszuführen.

Zu deinem aktuellen Problem fällt mir jetzt nur noch eine systematische Vorgehensweise ein.
Server 1 soweit neu projektieren, dass das Projekt läuft, also Serverpackage löschen, Redundanzpartner aus, Client aus. Im Alarmlogging WinCC Systemmeldungen erzeugen lassen, diese in einer Meldeliste projektieren, um später in Runtime zu sehen, ob bei angeschaltetem Redundanzpartner ein Abgleich stattfindet. Überhaupt kannst du anhand der Meldungen sehen, ob sich die beiden Server im Projekt/Runtime "sehen".
Wenn Server 1 einwandfrei läuft, Projekt duplizieren und auf Server 2 ablegen. Ggf. Prozessankopplung anpassen.
Auf Server 1 Serverpackage erzeugen.
Client dran, hoffen das es klappt.
Package von Server 1 kopieren 
In das duplizierte Projekt auf Server 2 das Serverpackage von Server 1 kopieren.
Server 2 in Runtime nehmen.
In Meldeliste nachgucken, ob Server 1 und Server 2 entsprechend erkannt werden. Wenn ja, leichte Freude an den Tag legen.
Nach einiger Zeit sollte dann in der Meldeliste ein Eintrag erscheinen, der den Datenabgleich zwischen beiden Servern meldet. Wenn ja, mittlere Freude an den Tag legen.
In der Meldeliste nachsehen, auf welchem Server sich der Client angemeldet hat. Wahrscheinlich Server 1, der führende Server.
Server 1, Netzwerkverbindung entfernen oder ausschalten.
Jetzt sollte sich der Client auf Server 2 verbinden. Wenn das klappt. Aufstehen, rausgehen, Bier kaufen, Party machen. Wenn nicht, trotzdem wie vor verfahren.

Ich habe das jetzt alles sehr ausführlich geschrieben. Aber natürlich kann das keine umfassende Beschreibung sein. Es sind noch viele Dinge zu berücksichtigen, die einfach korrekt eingestellt/projektiert werden müssen, damit alles reibungslos klappt. Das fängt schon bei der Namensvergabe der Rechner an. Geht weiter über das Betriebssystem, die Netzwerkverbindungen und Freigaben, gleich angelegte Benutzer mit passenden Rechten und Mitgliedschaften, usw.

Wenn ich ähnliche Schwierigkeiten in der Projektierung hatte, dann hat mir fast immer eine streng systematische Vorgehensweise weitergeholfen. Erst die Minimalkonfiguration zum laufen bringen und darauf aufbauen.

Vielleicht hilft es dir ja auch.Prost


----------



## bn666 (3 Juli 2009)

*Alles wird gut!*

Guten Morgen,

nachdem gestern Abend gar nichts mehr lief, habe ich heute Morgen noch mal von vorne begonnen und siehe da, es funktioniert. Das Problem lag nicht an den WinCC Einstellungen, sondern der Vergabe der Rechte auf dem zweiten Server. Die Umschaltung funktioniert auch ohne zusätzliche Netzwerkkarte, werde diese aber trotzdem einbauen, da bei hohem Datenaustausch über das Terminalnetz die Redundanzumschaltung nicht garantiert werden kann.

Das Bier steht schon kalt und bei dem Wetter sollte auch der Grill schnell seine Betriebstemperatur haben.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe :TOOL:

Gruß Björn


----------



## hmiverbieger (3 Juli 2009)

*Na dann gehts ja.....*

Tag!

Freut mich, dass alles nun wie gewünscht funktioniert.

Viel Spaß beim Grillen!

Und trink nicht soviel!

Gruß Peter


----------

